# Photographed my shop today



## Dudley Young (Sep 21, 2010)

I went to my buddy's shop and got some clutter to scatter around one of my lathe's so y'all would thing I've been workin.:biggrin:


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 21, 2010)

I believe you have the same drill press as I do.  Nice looking shop there btw!


----------



## Hess (Sep 21, 2010)

very nice dud you should feel pride


----------



## jppensplus (Sep 21, 2010)

Geat-looking shop!!  Well organized and I'm so glad to see someone else who uses a "Shop-Vac" for dust collection!!  If you ever get weary of making pens, you could always make a great contribution helping others organize their "stuff"!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 22, 2010)

Dang, I hope I have a shop that looks that immaculate some day!


----------



## Lordnyax (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice shop! Wish mine was that organized..


----------



## aggromere (Sep 22, 2010)

wow, it's really clean and organized and CARPETED!.  Really nice shop, must be a pleasure turning pens in there.


----------



## cnccutter (Sep 22, 2010)

see now i have always heard the a clean shop in a sign of a very sick mind... Hmmmm I guess I am very healthy

but there are days I envy you Dudley

Erik


----------



## trickydick (Sep 22, 2010)

carpet?????????????

I could put carpet in my shop....then it would be buried in shavings and never again see the light of day.   I'm envious.


----------



## gawdelpus (Sep 22, 2010)

Sure is a nice "shop" but I couldn't see any of the price tags ??? Lol, cheers ~ John


----------



## wizard (Sep 22, 2010)

Very organized. It's nice to see that...the A/C is an awesome thing to have!


----------



## TurnTheWorldAround (Sep 22, 2010)

Now that is a Man Cave!


----------



## dankc908 (Sep 22, 2010)

trickydick said:


> carpet?????????????
> 
> I could put carpet in my shop....then it would be buried in shavings and never again see the light of day.   I'm envious.



My thoughts exactly!  It is a nice piece, however.  It gives your shop an exotic ambience!

Dan


----------



## tim self (Sep 22, 2010)

trickydick said:


> carpet?????????????
> 
> I could put carpet in my shop....then it would be buried in shavings and never again see the light of day.   I'm envious.



You beat me to it!!!!  I could not imagine a rug in my shop except to wipe the sawdust off before I leave.  Nice clean and well organized.  You're sick.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 22, 2010)

Dudley, that's not a shop, it's my living room!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 22, 2010)

I bet he had to sprinkle the sawdust/shavings on the floor by the lathe for the picture.:biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow that is a nice shop. I could not keep carpet clean enough in my shop, I have a hard enough time with the rubber pads, lol.


----------



## snyiper (Sep 22, 2010)

Now everyone knows that is not a shop it is too neat and organized!!!! No work being done there for sure...LOL Nice set up Dudley all you need is a TV for the games!!!!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 22, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dudley, that's not a shop, it's my living room!



I was thinking a showroom floor. But either way. :wink:


----------



## johncrane (Sep 22, 2010)

That's a neat and clean shop there Dudley! i also have  carpet around my work bench where i put my pens together, there is one thing missing in your shop:search::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

My shop was never that clean, even the first day!


----------



## avbill (Sep 22, 2010)

You Have A Carpet !  And NO spots!


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the boosterments, "*I think*".


----------



## moke (Sep 22, 2010)

Dudley--
That is an awesome shop, I am afraid if my shop was that clean and nice my wife would make me move in there! And come to think of it, would that be so bad?

I think we should have a show off your shop thread some time......
Mike aka: Moke


----------



## bitshird (Sep 22, 2010)

Dudley, your shop makes me ill, How on earth could any one work in a shop that clean and organized? And carpet no less absolutely a beautiful place to live, I wish my Living room was that nice.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 22, 2010)

Dudley, I sure could use some of your organization here!

Looks like a very nice place to spend time! Just don't track anything from the house into the shop when you go there! :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine isn't a woodworking shop until I back my car out of it...


----------



## wb7whi (Sep 22, 2010)

Entirely too clean and organized. I bet it is a seperate building and you park your car in the garage...:wink:


----------



## phillywood (Sep 22, 2010)

Dudley you got some explaining to do. first of all the shop looks very nice and clean and neat.
OK, now the Qsn. I see a box fan and an oscillating one. If you are turning and it's wood the saw dust would be all around the lathe, then you got the carpet. so it takes you let's say one hour to do a pen then how long does it take you to vacuum the carpet and put up the tools and clean the shop?
I am puzzled. I took a wood working class in college in early 80's and my instructor was like you clean and he would quit about 1/2 Hr. before the class time to have us clean up everything we took out. now you need to share with us your secrets. thank you.:wink:


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 23, 2010)

I just spent the better part of the day cleaning my shop and compared to your's I need to spend another week to get to those standards!


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 23, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Dudley you got some explaining to do. first of all the shop looks very nice and clean and neat.
> OK, now the Qsn. I see a box fan and an oscillating one. If you are turning and it's wood the saw dust would be all around the lathe, then you got the carpet. so it takes you let's say one hour to do a pen then how long does it take you to vacuum the carpet and put up the tools and clean the shop?
> I am puzzled. I took a wood working class in college in early 80's and my instructor was like you clean and he would quit about 1/2 Hr. before the class time to have us clean up everything we took out. now you need to share with us your secrets. thank you.:wink:


 My Dad taught me that the job is not done until you clean up and put the tools away. I listened to my Dad. The fan you call the oscillating fan is an extra fan for the horse stalls. Those fans were my AC before the AC unit. Next to that fan is an Orick vacuum cleaner that makes the job go quickly. I do have a Rockwell dust collector out in the outer shop where the sander, table saw, miter saw, planer and band saw is located. Thanks.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## snyiper (Sep 23, 2010)

Wait did he just say "OUTER SHOP"?


----------



## spnemo (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice shop.  I would post pictures of mine but it is such a mess I'm afraid the health department would come knocking.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 24, 2010)

Dudley Young said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> > Dudley you got some explaining to do. first of all the shop looks very nice and clean and neat.
> ...


Dudley that was your secret outer shop, because you did the bulk of dust amking there,but what about the wood shavings and the ribbons and the ships form pen making? wehn they get on the carpet how do you clean them?


----------



## Rob73 (Sep 24, 2010)

I wish my shop was half as clean


----------



## moke (Sep 24, 2010)

Dudley....
How about some photos of the "outer shop"...now if that is real clean...we know you are a sick man!!!
Moke


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Outer Shop.....THAT DOES IT! Dudley, Men are from MARS....IT's a RED planet, well, really it's not red, JUST real dirty. Now Venus, That's a blue planet... because it's a real clean planet....Women come from that planet. I COULD go on! LOL.

Man Cave are DIRTY...Don't blame me, it's just the RULES. Now, go mess something up.


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 24, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Dudley Young said:
> 
> 
> > phillywood said:
> ...


 With the Orick.


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 24, 2010)

moke said:


> Dudley....
> How about some photos of the "outer shop"...now if that is real clean...we know you are a sick man!!!
> Moke


 Ok but I'll have to clean it first. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 25, 2010)

moke said:


> Dudley....
> How about some photos of the "outer shop"...now if that is real clean...we know you are a sick man!!!
> Moke


OK here are a few.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2010)

Is that reddish/orange thing in the back of the first photo your pen press? :biggrin::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## renowb (Sep 25, 2010)

Really well organized!


----------



## moke (Sep 25, 2010)

Dudley--
Nice shops man!!!  Very organized and lots of man toys!!  THis shop is not qiute as clean so we all feel better about our own shops....
Moke


----------

